# lets talk music



## foxhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

im a bit of a metal head, but i love Viking metal the most. my most favorite band of all time is Ensiferum. they are the shit there music is epic. my fav song is Treacherous Gods. the beginning is the most FUCKING AWESOME thing EVER. also they hit the OC may 10th. who else likes them 

or whose your fav band and tell about what you like about them


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Never heard of them *looks them up*

My favorite band is (obviously) Type O Negative. I love 'em because their music's creepy, ambient and thrashy, they stay out of the mainstream, I like their sense of humor and they're the best live band ever. My favorite album by them is "October Rust" but if you've never heard their music before I suggest either "Bloody Kisses" or "Life Is Killing Me" for a first listen. Wow that's the most I've ever said on the forums lol


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 20, 2008)

Motley Crue. They're my biggest influence. Not only through music, but also with them telling their fans to follow their heart. I'm certain it's not a new thing for band members to say that to their fans, but still. It's a good thing to hear.

Lita Ford. She's the queen of noise. She's an amazing solo guitarist. Her stuff from her solo career and when she was in the Runaways is amazing. Lita also has a good voice. It's not important, but we come close in sharing the same birthday.

Pentagram. What can I say. They're the kings of underground doom metal, and they've been around as long as Black Sabbath. I've only been listening to Pentagram for maybe three plus years, and they're already on my top five when it comes to the most influential bands. I love their poetic style of writing lyrics and their music. It's the kind you can't help but to crank the fuck out of it.

I'll share more some other time.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 20, 2008)

I like Creedence Clearwater Revival because of their country-rock style, and their awesome Vietnam-War protest song, Fortunate Son.

I also like School of Fish, in particular their song 3 Strange Days. I'm surprised they weren't more popular.


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

Im into a lot of things, I think some of the old funk classics like Sly and the Family Stone, Parliament/Funkadelic, Earth Wind Fire are my favorite.  Its all just fun, well written music.
But i cant wait in anticipation for one of them to come out with a new album, plus i still think there are a lot of great bands out today. Chili Peppers are great but im gonna be "that guy" and say the best bands aren't on the radio.  For instance STS9 is an amazing example of what electronic rock should be, Yonder Mountain String band can throw down one hell of a mosh with wholesomeish old timey bluegrass.  Blue Scholars and Jurassic 5 put music back into hiphop, and then theres Ween.  dont really know why i like them so much, but this guy had a pretty good explenation http://starling.rinet.ru/music/ween.htm#intro

so yeah, theres some more music talkin for ya


----------



## Foggy (Feb 22, 2008)

Viking Music? Lets hear some Manowar


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 28, 2008)

For me it would have to be ISIS. Theres just a certain majesticness about them. Their songs are just epic. Their build ups are just genius. The textures and multiple layers of the songs are incredible. The use of little vocals and sparse lyrics make the songs all the more organic sounding. www.myspace.com/sgnl05


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 29, 2008)

Right now I've taken a strong interest to doom metal, and recently got into a couple of bands within that genre. Candlemass, who been around since the mid 80s, and Confessor, who started in the late 80s and broke up in the mid 90s and reformed in the late 90s. I can't really say why though.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 1, 2008)

i love myselfs some doom. Aswell as some stoner too. Favorites include boris, electric wizard, sleep, goatsnake and sunn O)))/burning witch and other various stephen O'malley acts.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 1, 2008)

*Looks at genres of above bands*

Well... I have to say my favorite band is Mae. I like them because of their.. melodic sound, or how they used to sound before they're new album. The singer has a nice voice and I can listen to them all day during any activity.

-Onyx


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 1, 2008)

the only other band i have realy heard is motley crue. but i will most likely check out all the others you guys posted. 

another great band i like is Dimmu Borgir. there music is great stuff. Puritania, The Serpentine Offering are sick. the double bass is just amazing. if you haven't listened to Dimmu try the songs above.


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 2, 2008)

It's nice that you furs have different taste in music
but, may i suggest that you broaden your horizons for diffrent kinds of music
like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5-aTYDRfN4


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 2, 2008)

I listen to everything from punk rock to metal to classic rock to classic_al_ to pop and back to rock again.

Some of my favourite bands? All That Remains is my fave metal band. Why? Because you can understand the words, there's some actual SINGING punctuating the screaming portions, the screaming portions are still musical and have lyrics, and there's an actual melody to the guitar parts, unlike a lot of metal that I have heard. Also, they sing about nice things like love. LOVE CAN BE METAL, TOO, FUCK YOU. 

Rise Against is my favourite punk rock band. I guess that I just like their lyrics, there's nothing especially great about them compared to other punk rock bands.

I dig Evanescence, too. That woman has got a damn nice voice, and if you don't think so there's something wrong with you.

Of course, my favourite musician of all time is Elvis Presley. No competition.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Mar 2, 2008)

rock,metal,and other,especially metallica,are my favs =3


----------



## TehLemming (Mar 2, 2008)

I *LITERALLY* like every type of music... except for 2...

the classic church gospel praise music
and 80's metal....


I'll listen to everything from pop, to hardcore, to christian rock, to motown, or happy hard core, to classic rock (not the metal stuff that everyone my age thinks "classic rock" means, but like... old clapton, and the likes...), to pop punk, to modern alternative, to classical, to european dance pop, to some of that bad *** crazy country music with those crazy fiddle and violin guys rip`n it up, to piano rock.... need I go on here =)

It comes down to two things, I listen to music during every waking moment except for when I'm watching TV or in class, and thanks to (lol) ADD I cant listen to the same band/style for more then an hour before I gotta swap it 


as for other peoples bands.... evanescence is awesome, Presley was a genius (for a while :x), rise against is one of my favorite bands as well, they are damn good live too , mae is great to listen to, but I dont like them live, which makes me sad,
Motley Crue is one of those groups that I dont listen to much anymore... burned out on it...


shiftyfox, I love you, your taste rocks!  sound tribe is all kinds of awesome, I got like... every podcast and professional recording and decent quality 3rd party recording that is out there 


edit: apologize for the smilywhoring =)


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 3, 2008)

haha, nice, I thought for sure nobody was gonna know who sound tribe was.
I suppose ADD kids think alike, although once I get all doped up on the concerta ill end up listening to the same track over and over for more than an hour (ahh the wonders of modern medical science)

PS: love you too

PSS: What are some good shows to buy off their site?  I need some more of their new stuff, the latest one I have is an '06 at the Roxy which i've listened to like 500 times (...concerta)
I was thinking maybe the 07/08 new years at the tabernacle or the 08 red rocks.  I need an opinion before i drop my precious $12.  Unfortunately there aren't a lot of 3rd party recordings out there, at least not on btetree, but I don't mind giving my money to that band at all (just bought their dvd, and its amazing! totally recommend it)


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 3, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> im a bit of a metal head, but i love Viking metal the most. my most favorite band of all time is Ensiferum. they are the shit there music is epic. my fav song is Treacherous Gods. the beginning is the most FUCKING AWESOME thing EVER. also they hit the OC may 10th. who else likes them



Into battle we ride with Gods by our side
We are strong and not afraid to die
We have an urge to kill and our lust for blood has to be fulfilled
WE'LL FIGHT TILL THE END! And send our enemies straight to Hell!


----------



## Zaibatsu (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone else still like bands like The Buggles?


----------



## Nym (Mar 4, 2008)

Personal favorites are:
Manowar
Slayer
Queen (Bohemian Rhapsody  is purely awesome!)
IRON MAIDEN
Sabbath
and Megadeath


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 5, 2008)

HIM's older songs before Venus Doom I liked a lot more. The more recent All-American Rejects. Angels & Airwaves first album. Feiled's first album as well... Hmm.. LostProphets, Rise Against is good as well..

And yeah..

-Onyx


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 5, 2008)

whats with alot of furries liking techno and trance. I hate that shit. I love electronica and other various electronic music, but techno? Bleh. Examples of good electronic music

Zombi
Battles
Squarepusher
RJD2
Aphex twin


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 5, 2008)

To tell you the truth I can't tell and categorize the difference between techno, trance, rave, dance, and.. maybe electronic..

I like them though 

-Onyx


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 5, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> whats with alot of furries liking techno and trance. I hate that shit. I love electronica and other various electronic music, but techno? Bleh. Examples of good electronic music
> 
> Zombi
> Battles
> ...


 
seems like the vast majority of furs go for the bugillion types of death metal to me...
but yeah, never really could get into the techno.  Like I was saying before though, theres some good electronic-y music out there like that STS9 i was raving about before.  Go check them out if you like guys like RJD2, I know he opens for them at a lot of shows.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 5, 2008)

Favorite bands/artists and reasons, in no particular order:

Dragonforce - Power Metal, with dragons.  'nuff said.
Flogging Molly - Irish punk rock (more rock than punk, IMHO).  'nuff said.
Daft Punk - Best. Techno.  Ever.
Fox Amoore - All-around great music.  MUST LISTEN.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone here into post rock. I just can't get enough of the stuff. Such beautiful and emotional music(not emo). Its funny how these bands, that often have no vocals or lyrics can stir up more emotion than any sad piano tune about a lost girlfreind could ever invoke. Artist such as

Sigur ros
godspeed you! black emperor
mono
explosions in the sky
mogwai
A silver Mt Zion
Do make say think


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry shaneO, never heard of those bands. post a link for some of the bands you listed above if you can. 

but i will go with Rhainor on DragonForce. they are awesome, i plan to go see them live when i take my euro trip next year.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Fox Amoore - All-around great music.  MUST LISTEN.



Nice, I like it


----------



## chamo (Mar 6, 2008)

The one and only band for me is without a doubt In Flames, the new album seems to be awesome as well.
Other than that, i listen a bit to bands like Soilwork, Dark Tranquility, The Beatles, Evergrey etc etc..


----------



## Aden (Mar 6, 2008)

chamo said:
			
		

> The one and only band for me is without a doubt In Flames, the new album seems to be awesome as well.



Heh, that's the first metal band that I got into. Still love 'em. Back when I first started listening to them, my friends all liked this pop/alt/punk stuff and kinda looked at me funny when I played some for them.

/New CD in April!


----------



## Oni (Mar 6, 2008)

Does Van Halen's "Girl you really got me now" count as metal?


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 6, 2008)

In flames used to be great. But now they've seemed to turn into a hot topic nu metal band.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 7, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> Does Van Halen's "Girl you really got me now" count as metal?



Not even close.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> In flames used to be great. But now they've seemed to turn into a hot topic nu metal band.



In Flames is nu-metal now? News to me.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

I'mma bring up a new topic.  Anyone else agree with me that Linkin Park's new music is ass?  Like their new one "Shadow of the Day".  It's just getting worse and worse if you ask me.  Old Linkin Park = <3


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 10, 2008)

was linkin park good? oh shit! this is news to me. Sorry dude but to me linkin park=no good. But like whatever you want(really not trying to sound like a dick.

Now some mike patton is where its at. Some Fantomas and tomahawk and ofcorse faith no more. fantomas' directors cut is amazing. Cape fear especially.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2008)

Ack! Invasion of the Hot Topic bands~

and on an unrelated note: "ITS GON' RAIN."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYbc7IJagGs - Finntroll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8YAThDLNZ8 - Epica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za-eq954OJ8 - Iced Earth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CtDErVTsoA - Rosetta Stone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq2RXSboWMs - Bauhaus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7shxWI4Z_k - The Dreamside
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDh8M8KPH48 -[old] Theatre of Tragedy ( I think their new stuff sucks, they suddenly changed music genres -_-' )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtFotf7NEWg -The Best Piece Of Music Ever


----------



## coffinberry (Mar 10, 2008)

favorite band? and one. synthpopy goodness.

i'm also an arcana, dead can dance and delerium nerd.

i will always have a spot in my heart for type o, though. i've spent half my life listening to them.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 10, 2008)

I listen to differnt types of music depending on my mood is and what I feel like. Some of my favorites bands/groups are

Judas Priest
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
Rush
Depeche Mode
Cynic
Athiest
Devin Townsend
Blind Guardian
Pink Floyd
(nosie band that cetches my attention for the week)


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

It's between two for me.

For metal - Sonata Arctica. The entire band is amazingly talented, and Tony Kakko's got an amazing voice. Their music is great - sometimes reflects the world today in metaphorical terms, yet remains clean of any political bias. Some of their music is purely fantasy. They've just released their 5th album this year, and every release is just amazing.

For techno - VNV Nation. They've got quite a history of pretty awesome stuff. They perform like a rock band in concert, playing keyboards, drums, and vocals all live. The lyrics are so deep. This stuff is made out of passion and feeling.

So many other bands worth mentioning.. Stratovarius, Brand New, Taking Back Sunday, Our Lady Peace, 36 Crazyfists..


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 11, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:
			
		

> I listen to differnt types of music depending on my mood is and what I feel like. Some of my favorites bands/groups are
> 
> Judas Priest
> Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
> ...



haha, Judas Priest and Bela Fleck...like peas in a pod.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 11, 2008)

Then you would love my band we're like slayer and dillinger escape plan meets captain and tennille with some travis tritt thrown in for good measure LOL


----------



## coffinberry (Mar 11, 2008)

vnv nation is not techno. they call themselves futurepop. people at my local club stare at me in horror when i tell them i hate vnv nation. vnv is like the staple of the whole goth/indus/ebm/whatever the fuck scene. SWOOOOOOOOOOORDS!


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 11, 2008)

shiftyfox said:
			
		

> Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sexy pod, filled with bass jesus.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 11, 2008)

shiftyfox said:
			
		

> Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sexy pod, filled with bass jesus.


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 11, 2008)

thats the truth,
although I don't think Victor is a bass Jesus
...he IS Jesus (IMO)


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Mar 11, 2008)

shiftyfox said:
			
		

> thats the truth,
> although I don't think Victor is a bass Jesus
> ...he IS Jesus (IMO)


He slaped for our sins.



I'm going to have to listen to Sinister Minister now.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 28, 2008)

Victor wooten is great(like REALLY great).......but Alot of his songs are corny as hell. That cellphone song makes me LOL everytime. But A show of hands is amazing.


----------



## Get-dancing (Mar 28, 2008)

I like everything from Trip-Hop to Death-Metal. My favorite band is The Beatles, but I only like their later work, not that 'I want to hold your hand' and 'All you need is love' malarky.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 28, 2008)

I love new kinda of metal! 

I'm sooo gonna look that up

If you like diffrent styles of metal give Cruachan's albumn pagan, a listen. Its celtic metal XD

The best 2 songs are viking slayer, and michael collins.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2008)

Depends on my mood.

For speedy noisy RAAAAGH music, The Berzerker. It's like rage on a caffeine overdose. 

For general purpose awesomeness, Devin Townsend. Some of his albums anyway; Accelerated Evolution and Ocean Machine in particular. Can't fault it.

And for quieter moments, some Nine Inch Nails. Not Year Zero though, that was pants. The Fragile was lovely though.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 30, 2008)

For the past week I've been listening to a lot Fear Factory. They're great headbanging music.

As for Linkin Park.. I was fan for fifteen minutes too long.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 31, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> I love new kinda of metal!
> 
> I'm sooo gonna look that up
> 
> ...



Hopefully you dont mean ugh......Nu metal. Please say you don't.


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

Im not a metal fan myself, I am more of a alternative and melo person.
I like Feist, and Modest Mouse, Coheed and Cambria and stuff like that. I dont know if Co&Ca is 
heavy metal but if it is, it's the only heavy metal band I like.


----------



## shiftyfox (Apr 1, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> Victor wooten is great(like REALLY great).......but Alot of his songs are corny as hell. That cellphone song makes me LOL everytime. But A show of hands is amazing.


Yeah, hes super corny, can't deny that.  Its always a little embarrassing when you have friends in the car and a track with his baby daughter rapping comes on.  Or him and Bootsy together, which is like corny times two (and or fucking badass times two.)  But either way the guys just having fun, hes not trying to make the top 40 so I think he can afford a little corny.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 1, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> Im not a metal fan myself, I am more of a alternative and melo person.
> I like Feist, and Modest Mouse, Coheed and Cambria and stuff like that. I dont know if Co&Ca is
> heavy metal but if it is, it's the only heavy metal band I like.



Coheed and Cambria is not *Heavy* metal, they're (or _were_, as they're not Co&Ca any more) more Prog (Progressive) Metal.

Ironically, right as I was typing this, their song "Welcome Home" started playing...


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Coheed and Cambria is not *Heavy* metal, they're (or _were_, as they're not Co&Ca any more) more Prog (Progressive) Metal.



I'd just call them progressive rock, even.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 1, 2008)

When did the definition of prog rock turn from men in capes playing forty minute mellotron symphonies into...that?


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> When did the definition of prog rock turn from men in capes playing forty minute mellotron symphonies into...that?



What would you call them, then? I'm not usually one for classification, but the few things I've heard from these guys were in a progressive rock style. It's definitely not prog metal.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 1, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> When did the definition of prog rock turn from men in capes playing forty minute mellotron symphonies into...that?


When bands like Tool, Porcupine Tree, IQ, The Mars Volta, and The Flower Kings came on the scene and decided to actually progress.


----------

